# New Furry youtube video.



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Sep 13, 2008)

I made this video yesterday and uploaded it early in the morning.  I had a lot of fun making it but I was running up and down the hills a lot and it get really hot in that suit.   I had to repeat video shots because I missed sometimes so I'd have to run up and down the hill again.  Any how, without further ado, here it is. http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=IcGg-mIQTBw   Please leave a comment if you have an account. 
Thx, 
Whiskeyfoxtrot


----------



## Kume (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol another gun loving fur? Sweet ^_^


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Sep 13, 2008)

Good siggy Mr_foxx. Fort Minor rules.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Sep 13, 2008)

You have good aim Whiskeyfoxtrot. 

Also, Fox+Gun= Pure Win


----------



## serious-stripes (Sep 13, 2008)

You and Tak need to hook up 
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=8f9tavB7hWo&feature=related

nice aim by the wayz


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Sep 15, 2008)

heh' :-D try telling THIS guy to yiff in hell!


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 15, 2008)

You sir are awesome!


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for all your responses.  Some one in another forum told me that I may get some negative responses from people bashing me for being furry.  I said, "Im a furry with a gun, I dont think Ill have that problem." 
Cheers,
Whiskey


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 15, 2008)

Furry person, that shoots... Furry animals?

sounds odd to me


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not a hunter, just a marksman.  I do it because people think its cool and it makes loud noises.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ahh, I see

That's cool ^_^

I could never be a hunter. Partially because I don't want to shoot Bambie, mainly because I don't want to sit in a tree at 3AM waiting for a bush to move...


----------



## kumakaze (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome!

I hunt, but I'm not an obsessive hunter, like my dad. If I'm hungry, and I want venison, and it's deer season... -shrug- xD


----------



## Magnus (Sep 16, 2008)

looks a bit edited >> << >>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome shooting, would you take me as your apprentice?


----------



## Prowler (Sep 17, 2008)

nice vid! I also want to know how you attached the red dot to a 1911?(even though I would never do it to a colt) also some prety brave camera angles. I love shooting, nice to know im not the only furry who has a passion for gunpowder and I havent been out in a while, my fingers are getting itchy, and my guns are getting lonley...


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 17, 2008)

Woah, more gun-lovers! and i thought i was the only one. xD
awesomesauce dude, seriously.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 17, 2008)

BlauShep said:


> Woah, more gun-lovers! and i thought i was the only one. xD
> awesomesauce dude, seriously.


 
Aww man this is awesome! Another metal gear solid furry fan!


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks again for all your comments. It really makes the video project worth doing.    To fill in a few question/comments.... 
-Yes, there was a little bit of editing but not as much as you'd think.  My computer/primeire pro hesitates when compiling the footage, so it skips alittle bit which looks like I spliced footage.  About the only thing that was "edited" was when I shot the 4 water bottles in a row...  I missed the last one and since I didnt have any more water bottles to re-shoot the footage, I just shot the 4th one later and re-arranged the footage.  I was also outside the field of vision of the camera so you'd wouldnt be able to judge distance if I arranged it correctly. 
- I think I better learn how to shoot better before I take on an apprentice. 
-The red-dot is secured to the frame with 4 counter sunk screws thats attached to 4 holes that are tapped into the frame.  
- I thought about the proximity of the camera to flying bullets when I was setting up the angles but I wanted to get myself in the frame along with the target so that was the only way to do it.  The only bad thing that happened was the wind blew over my tri-pod and my camera did a face-plant into the dirt.  It tweeked the zoom lens but i pulled it back into position.
Cheers,
Whiskeyfoxtrot


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 18, 2008)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> Thanks again for all your comments. It really makes the video project worth doing.  To fill in a few question/comments....
> - I think I better learn how to shoot better before I take on an apprentice.
> Cheers,
> Whiskeyfoxtrot


 
I will try to teach myself until then~


----------



## Prowler (Sep 18, 2008)

I cant beleive you drilled into a 1911, and a colt at that. i just hope that it wasnt a special one(gold cup, national match, or other varient that isnt as common) but nontheless u may have inspired me to make a vid, although pistols arent my strong suit for accuracy, so just put a rifle in my hand and watch things explode! XD


----------



## Nalo (Sep 18, 2008)

nice 1911 im in love with my kimber, shoots like a tackdriver <3 what scope are you using? and do you have an extended beavertail on it to eliminate hammerbite?


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Sep 19, 2008)

Hehe, Prowler.
Thankfully, my 1911 is a Hybrid Colt with a Colt Gold Cup National Match Slide and barrel, but the frame is just a CCA Frame with a competition/match hammer and sear.  Very nice trigger pull.   I encourage you to make a video.   Even cooler if you make it in suit.   And its impossible for me to shoot a rifle accurately in suit because I cant get my eyes low enough to use the sights.  Perhaps, fursuits with small foam heads maybe able to work.
Nalo,
I also have a Kimber 3" and i love it.  My first YT fursuit video was done with my Kimber http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iDPrH_jmpk.  Great gun thats crazy accurate and fun.  Much nicer than tupperware glocks.  Im concidering buying a Covert or a stainless Kimber just because theyre the finest pistols available.   The scope is a Tasco ProPoint.  Its a about 15 years old so they have much nicer/smaller versions availible now.  And I do have a slightly extended beavertail.  Honestly, I dont understand how someone can get hammerbite unless they have webbed hands or something.  It just looks horribly uncomfortable to have your hand so far up on the grip that it may get pinched. Oh well.
Cheers, 
Whiskeyfoxtrot


----------



## Prowler (Sep 19, 2008)

whiskeyfoxtrot, your colt still sounds like a sweety, and I woud recomend a kimber anyday(as u already know they are awsome) I have a kimber pro carry II that is just marvalous, but the best 1911 I think I have ever experienced just came home with me the other day. its a Sig 1911-A1 GSR stainless. omg the trigger pull will make u think you died and went to heaven. im still more of a rifle nut tho, and big-bores are my forte for now, but every now and then I bring out the sets of high society machinary/glass to reach out and touch something


----------

